# Two Bettas/tanks ideas for tank mates?



## PirateJackSparrow (Feb 4, 2010)

I have two betta fish whom have two separate tanks. One is a female, one is a male. The female is a beautiful ultramarine blue with black, the male has a ultramarine base and striking red fins.
I have some ghost shrimp in each tank, a bloodfin tetra in the males, two different kinds of algae eaters, (both in one of the tanks,) and a pink glofish (also with the male.) The question I face is what type of fish I should add with them. Should I add more tetra, maybe more glofish, or something else entirely.
I have themes in my two 5 gallon tanks, which due to their size, makes finding tank mates harder. The males is a pirate theme, because, lol, his name is Captain Jack Sparrow. The females, Elizabeth Swann, has a bright tank that I just cannot describe. 
I have pictures of my two tanks, and would deeply appreciate any advice. I'd also like opinions on whether I should add two more girls in with Ms. Swann.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, your tanks are already really over stocked. (FIY, none of this is meant in a rude way, just stating the facts) The algae eater looks like a Pleco, which will get WAY to big for a 5g tank, even if it is one of the smaller species. I recommend you re-home ALL the other fish, except for your bettas and ghost shrimp. You would be able to get one mystery snail in each tank, and that is it. And depending on how many shrimp you have, you could probably get more, only if you didn't get a snail though.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I wouldn't add anything else. As doggyhog said, your tank is already overstocked. Also, glofish like being in groups of 5 or more (I think it was five or more).

I wouldn't add any more female bettas in with your little girl, because female bettas should be kept in groups in a ten gallon tank, or larger.

I love the names of your bettas! Same with the tank layout!


----------



## Tragedy (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, you have the same tanks I do O:

Yea, I'm only keeping 2 ADF's and like 2 Ghost Shrimp in one tank, then 4 or so GS' in the other, I couldn't imagine having as much as you do xD


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

lol I also have the same tank as you! It's a Tetra 5 gallon with a Power Filter and a Tank light. This tank is really great. Yes, your tank is overstocked. Goldfish like to be in bigger tanks and they don't like warm water. I noticed that the Power Filter is way too strong for a betta. I would put maybe 3 Mollies in your tank. Right now I have 1 Female Dalmation Molly and 2 Male Fancy Tail Guppies. They all get along great.


----------



## PirateJackSparrow (Feb 4, 2010)

Well ty all. I gotten rid of my shrimp, they were killing my other fishies, including my female betta and my glofish (it isn't a goldfish.) I've gotten some Platy and a new Female betta named Ivy. I also have another tank now, it has a Tiger Oscar named Eros in it. So, the over stock is gone, and ty all for the help.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You're aware that oscars need really big tanks, right? Just checking.


----------



## PirateJackSparrow (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, Im well aware. I plan to get him a very nice tank when I have the money.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, sounds good.


----------



## PirateJackSparrow (Feb 4, 2010)

I won't be adding anything with him, he's going to be my big baby, lol. Eros is sweet, comes to me when I walk over and stuff. He actually followed me in the pet store inside his tank.

Well, I have a picture of Eros and Ivy.

Ivy :









Eros :


----------

